# Strengthening a weak hive



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes, brood frames will work to increase. The key though is to have enough bees that will cover the brood frame. I have had the same issue with bees not increasing numbers. I also recommend switching the hive location to the biggest bee hive for a half a day. Just one time. This increases the numbers and the food. Feeding the bees internally will help. Couple ways to doing that. Entrance feeder might work. Get some type of feeder such as a Mason Jar feeder. Cut a piece of plywood out the size of the hive top. Cut a hole for the size of the mason jar. Feeding directly is a good thing VS open feeding. The bees get what they need when they want it.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

frustrateddrone said:


> Yes, brood frames will work to increase. The key though is to have enough bees that will cover the brood frame. I have had the same issue with bees not increasing numbers. I also recommend switching the hive location to the biggest bee hive for a half a day. Just one time. This increases the numbers and the food. Feeding the bees internally will help. Couple ways to doing that. Entrance feeder might work. Get some type of feeder such as a Mason Jar feeder. Cut a piece of plywood out the size of the hive top. Cut a hole for the size of the mason jar. Feeding directly is a good thing VS open feeding. The bees get what they need when they want it.


Wouldn't leaving the nurse bees on the frame of brood help, the hive getting the donated frames won't kick out, or fight with the nurse bees will they? I've a similar situation, and was thinking of doing what you suggested frustrateddrone


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I feed my weak hives too, mason jar with 1:1 and a piece of pollen sub. I also add a little vitamins and electrolytes plus to the syrup (per Lauri). Not sure if it helps but it certainly doesnt seem to be hurting. Gets them up to strength in no time. Well, about 6 weeks.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Put on feed
This spring I came threw with a bunch of weak nucs. Swapping locations with a strong hive or moveing a comb of emerging brood or shaking a few combs of nurse bees were all helpful interventions.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

While adding a frame or two of brood will increase the population of the hive, it is a temporary fix if the queen is not laying well. Get the food going and see how she responds. If you don't get the amount of brood you expect, it might be time to give the girl the old heave ho and requeen.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

If they look good on stores ide add a frame of emerging brood to the center Just 1 deep frame will greatly increase population, it could be just 50% brood frame.

If you don't have emerging brood to spare you could try eggs or unsealed brood. But the positive effect on population won't be seen for a few weeks. It will also tax colony having to feed and warm all this new larva. 

In my area there is plenty of nectar available so feed wouldn't do much.


----------



## Jethro21 (Nov 21, 2017)

I put some 1:1 in a mason jar, I’ll give them a few weeks and see how it goes, thanks for the input everyone


----------



## Jethro21 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well I put syrup on for about a week, bees loved it and they went through a quart mason jar in quick fashion. I probably didn’t give enough time, but I checked them today and they are barely starting to draw any new wax.

So I decided now was as good a time to experiment, so I took a frame of capped brood from one of my stronger hives and gave it to the weak hive. I read several places about whether to keep the nurse bees on the frame or not, I opted to leave them. 

I didn’t see any immediate struggle going on, but all my hives are pretty agitated now so I’m reluctant to go check and see if they are getting along.

So I’ll check tomorrow and see if my experiment worked. I did spend a really long time making sure the queen was not on the donated frame. 

So, to be continued


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

How old is your queen? Does the queen have drawn comb to lay in or is the problem you need them to draw out more comb? The queen may be fine but she doesn't have anyplace to lay. Its hard to get them to draw comb unless a big flow is on. I don't know your area, but if they are taking syrup from a mason jar, I would up my game and give them a large amount all at once to simulate a flow. The paint can method is a good way to do this. If you have drawn comb but the queen isn't laying in them, try stimulating with pollen patties. I would keep adding frames for a couple of weeks. This is all assuming you do not see any signs of disease. If she has comb and just isn't laying, time for a new queen. If that's the case, you might consider a shook swarm method and get them to draw comb. Not experienced, but these are the things I would try. J


----------



## Jethro21 (Nov 21, 2017)

So, the queen is marked red which I believe is this year’s color- I intro’d her late last fall as I bought (unknown to me) a queenless hive.

She has good brood pattern for the frames that are available, problem as I see it is there are only about 5 frames available, some were donor frames which were already drawn, the other frames they haven’t started working on yet. They also have some honey capped, some uncapped and pollen. 

She seems to be working over the space she has pretty well, I just think they still haven’t caught up after a tough winter. 

Seems to me a frame bringing a good amount of extra workers will be a boost to them, fingers crossed.


----------



## beeznutz (Apr 27, 2018)

Be careful using boardman feeders on weak hives. That could encourage stronger colonies to rob them. My nuc was spending a lot of time and energy fighting off other bees when I had the boardman on the hive. Get an internal feeder.


----------



## Jethro21 (Nov 21, 2017)

beeznutz said:


> Be careful using boardman feeders on weak hives. That could encourage stronger colonies to rob them. My nuc was spending a lot of time and energy fighting off other bees when I had the boardman on the hive. Get an internal feeder.


I do a mason jar with a hole cut in the top cover


----------

